
New glass stronger and tougher than steel - J3L2404
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/01/110110121709.htm?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+sciencedaily+%28ScienceDaily%3A+Latest+Science+News%29
======
mike-cardwell
I read the title:

    
    
      "New Glass Stronger and Tougher Than Steel"
    

An immediate question came to mind even before I started reading the body:

    
    
      "How much does it weigh?"
    

Question not answered or addressed in the article. I hate it when articles
don't answer the most obvious questions.

